# New Gaming Rig (AMD)



## eidairaman1 (Dec 18, 2013)

New build sheet- Aircooled (Not fond of Self contained waterloops)

AsRock 990FX Extreme 9 or A88X Killer, Extreme 6

Vishera 4350/8000/9000 or Richland 6800K or Kaveri 7950K

Enermax PSU -800-1500 Watt

280X or 290X After Market

16 GB Memory- GSkill, Geil, Team (tighest Timings, voltage, Clocks- Yes Latency still has a play in overall performance)

Win 7 Professional 64 (not into 8 till they fix Metrosexual)

Zalman CNPS11X or Silverstone HE01 (prefer my ram-slots free of being obstructed (less there is better coolers that dont block ram slots)

Recommend a Thermal Compound ( produces best heat transfer)

Aerocool Xpredator Avenger SuperTower, Rosewill Thor V2, CM HAF932 Advanced (Prefer Big Cases- I keep them around longer than any other part in machine)

need recommendation on a quick SSD and HDD.

Need recommendation on a Blueray Player and also Blueray Burner.

I probably wont dabble in overclocking till I break in the parts,


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 18, 2013)

New build sheet- Aircooled (Not fond of Self contained waterloops)
AsRock 990FX Extreme 9 or A88X Killer, Extreme 6     -      extreme 9

Vishera 4350/8000/9000 or Richland 6800K or Kaveri 7950K                  -        Id go FX 8350 and i did , good chip at the price and despite many a grumble very capable

Enermax PSU -800-1500 Watt      -     whats not to like here id consider what the future holds re xfire or not though 800 if not

280X or 290X After Market       -         280X are way to dear for what it is now a days i got mine for 239 now its 329?? so Id suggest R9290 non X as the X is scarce and scarcely worth it

16 GB Memory- GSkill, Geil, Team (tighest Timings, voltage, Clocks- Yes Latency still has a play in overall performance)    -     dont go crazy here as above 1833 there are few gains to be had

Win 7 Professional 64 (not into 8 till they fix Metrosexual)  -    all good though 8.1 isnt so bad ish

Zalman CNPS11X or Silverstone HE01 (prefer my ram-slots free of being obstructed (less there is better coolers that dont block ram slots)     -    to personal a choice to suggest either plus i know nothing

Recommend a Thermal Compound ( produces best heat transfer)     -         artic silver all the way ,cheap and works well

Aerocool Xpredator Avenger SuperTower, Rosewill Thor V2, CM HAF932 Advanced (Prefer Big Cases- I keep them around longer than any other part in machine)   -   to personal a choice to suggest either

need recommendation on a quick SSD and HDD. -  samsung 250ish Evo the dogs balls for the money

just my two pence, now roll on the intel trollin


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 18, 2013)

thanks for the reply, lol any other takes on this, if its AM3+ there is only the extreme 9 unless if the Killer Board is better overall (doubt it- Ex 9 has 12 Phase, Ki10 has 10


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 18, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> ...now roll on the intel trollin



My 3930K alone probably cost more than the cpu, mobo and memory in this feeble build... 

But seriously, unless you're being weird and stupid, any reasonable multi core modern cpu is fine for gaming.  Doesn't matter if it's AMD or Intel.  The fps differences will be negligible.  For gaming it's the gfx card on it's own almost, unless you pair a £50 cpu with a blazingly fast monster 4-6GB memory bandwidth beast.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 18, 2013)

lol void, Yeah I have been out of the build game for awhile and about time some stuff Im interested in finally appears, Probably definitely 4 GB on the card, reason I looked at the 4350 is because of it being in the same pool as the 6300, 8300 and Up, anything less than 4350 is wasteful- (4300 doesnt have the same setup as the 6300 or 8300 as of cache sizes)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 18, 2013)

edit for the rest of the build i can't speak since i went from AMD to Intel with my last build (and yes my build would also be cheaper than the54thvoid cpu or even of your build)

nope i'm not trolling, im also happy to see people choose AMD 


the HR-02 Macho from thermalright doesn't block the ram slot and its a pretty decent cooler and cheaper than most other alternative






the size should not be a problem since you aim for a big tower and you wrote about the SST HE-01 Heligon


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> thanks for the reply, lol any other takes on this, if its AM3+ there is only the extreme 9 unless if the Killer Board is better overall (doubt it- Ex 9 has 12 Phase, Ki10 has 10


 
You may be better off with an Asus Sabertooth (R 2.0 NOT 3.0) rather than those Asrock's. iirc there are quite a few Extreme 9 owners disappointed  with their boards and an FX-8350 would be the CPU to go for.

Regarding cases- I like the Fractal XL models (Define and Arc) for large cases. Cases I would like to look into further would be the HAF XM or the the Raidmax Vampire 

Cooler- Xigmatek Dark Knight Nighthawk Edition w/duals fans. Great performance, doesn't block ram slots, and looks awesome


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 18, 2013)

reason i looked those 2 up is because they get great performance on 2011, 1150 atleast at vortez.net but ill look into what you suggested norton-

Greiver Thanks for more info,

by the way norton ive had the worst of luck with any asus product- whether motherboard, router, sound, laptop. Im not sure what it is- thats why i tend to steer clear of it but if you must insist hows the ROG 990FX or 88X


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2013)

I've heard better things regarding the Sabertooth 1.0 and 2.0 than the Crosshair models. My personal choice would be the Sabertooth 2.0 or a Gigabyte 990FX UD3 (not sure of reliability on GB UD5 or UD7 models?)

On Asus quality... I was concerned as well but have had no issues with the 2 Asus boards I have (M5A99X Evo and M5A97 Evo). I do know their customer support is terrible though.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 18, 2013)

there is not much wrong with the crosshair mobo's but,the saber R2's do seam to clock higher easier( makes no odds to me at 5Ghz with most eco features on and v stable)

Asus's support is utter SHIT too ,yes i bigged it, that's because 8 months after buying a crosshair V non Z they effectively rolled down the shutter, no updates since then to the bios or any of the drivers bar basic feature support on win8.1 and i do mean basic as none of the add in soft(creative gamefirst etc) is supported on 8>  ,I doubt the support's any better for Saber's ,,,try looking up my posts on the rog forum(universally theoneandonlymrk) for many an example of there utter shittness regarding help or queries.

hence why id still go extreme 9 or the fatality extreme mobo weva its called, Though i concede the sabertouth R2 and crosshair Z are great boards from the off.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 18, 2013)

i wish there was a comparison of the Zalman CNPS11X, Silverstone HE01, Thermalright HR02 Macho, Xigmatek Dark Knight 2 Nighthawk, Xigmatek Prime, prolimatech armageddon.

Same with the Comparison of the AsRock 990FX Extreme 9, 990FX Fatal1ty, Asus 990FX Saber tooth, Crosshair, Gigabyte 990FX UD5P

the customer support and sudden bios update stoppage from Asus is what was the final straw back in the day for me.

Ive had better luck with MSI, DFI, Abit, minor trouble with Gigabyte, ECS wasnt bad either, Asus was bad, AsRock Im pretty happy with but Im building a machine with a good stand stock but with room to overclock it later.

I thank everyone in here because of their sincerity and no unruliness, aka not being a troll. Y'all make it easier to be here.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 18, 2013)

well i had a 125w cpu (i7-920 OC @4.1 and pushed to 4.4) under the macho in single fan setup never broke past 68° full load, also used it on a X4 955 @ 4.1 the temps where quite low

hum if i regroup some data on different review (sadly only on intel chips ... pfff ) i can give you a point of view on the Macho/Heligon/cnps11X/Armageddon, i don't know of the Xigmas never seen any but i can search about








i think we have the majority here Heligon macho CNPS11X and even some extra (ohhh and a night hawk) the macho show off it seems  at his price point he has no challenger i use it on 1230rpm (70rpm less than the max) and it's pretty much silent but i have a 77w non K cpu


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 18, 2013)

noise level doesnt bother me as fans can be easily replaced the Havik 140 dual and the HR02 Macho are the top units in that second chart


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes, I am an Intel person, but I would rather have an FX-8350 over a 6800K. I dislike the way AMD has designed the "modules" in their latest CPUs because you only get one FPU per pair of integer cores, so IMO you are getting a hyperthreaded dual core at the least with an FM2+ chip. An FX-8350 would be vastly superior because it is essentially double the computing hardware. Just my two cents.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 18, 2013)

thx, by the way i thought ram was 1600, 1866, 2133, 2400, 2600, 3000, 3200MHz


----------



## RCoon (Dec 18, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> there is not much wrong with the crosshair mobo's but,the saber R2's do seam to clock higher easier( makes no odds to me at 5Ghz with most eco features on and v stable)



I own both a Crosshair and a Sabertooth 2.0 (in my friend's machine now, running a 6350), and the 8350 overclocked higher on the sabertooth, and literally took half as long to overclock to a stable degree. Also the sabertooth has been 100% stable no issues for 2 years now. The Crosshair currently has a broken LAN port (SOMEHOW?!) and memory just doesn't overclock past 1600mhz anymore. Forgive me, but I find the Crosshair V Formula a POS motherboard when compared to a sabertooth. I also wouldn't buy an ASRock board, as I find them incredibly cheaply made, and the VRM's don't seem to have as good cooling potential as the Asus'. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I own both a Crosshair and a Sabertooth 2.0 (in my friend's machine now, running a 6350), and the 8350 overclocked higher on the sabertooth, and literally took half as long to overclock to a stable degree. Also the sabertooth has been 100% stable no issues for 2 years now. The Crosshair currently has a broken LAN port (SOMEHOW?!) and memory just doesn't overclock past 1600mhz anymore. Forgive me, but I find the Crosshair V Formula a POS motherboard when compared to a sabertooth. I also wouldn't buy an ASRock board, as I find them incredibly cheaply made, and the VRM's don't seem to have as good cooling potential as the Asus'. Just my 2 cents.


did you happen to remove that plastic armor, ive heard it can interfere with mounting of certain heatsinks, i can always add additional heatsinks, AS5 with AS5 Epoxy 50/50 mix


----------



## d1nky (Dec 18, 2013)

where are you? could always buy my rig if UK based.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 18, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> noise level doesnt bother me as fans can be easily replaced the Havik 140 dual and the HR02 Macho are the top units in that second chart


well if noise level is not a problem do like i wanted to do if i had a 3770K instead of a E3-1275v2 ahah

buy a macho Rev.A order a supplementary set of fan clip and 2 of these beauty




and UNLEASH THE BEAST AT 2500RPM!!!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 18, 2013)

[quote="RCoon said:


> I own both a Crosshair and a Sabertooth 2.0 (in my friend's machine now, running a 6350), and the 8350 overclocked higher on the sabertooth, and literally took half as long to overclock to a stable degree. Also the sabertooth has been 100% stable no issues for 2 years now. The Crosshair currently has a broken LAN port (SOMEHOW?!) and memory just doesn't overclock past 1600mhz anymore. Forgive me, but I find the Crosshair V Formula a POS motherboard when compared to a sabertooth. I also wouldn't buy an ASRock board, as I find them incredibly cheaply made, and the VRM's don't seem to have as good cooling potential as the Asus'. Just my 2 cents.



Coon, post: 3035944, member: 104854"]I own both a Crosshair and a Sabertooth 2.0 (in my friend's machine now, running a 6350), and the 8350 overclocked higher on the sabertooth, and literally took half as long to overclock to a stable degree. Also the sabertooth has been 100% stable no issues for 2 years now. The Crosshair currently has a broken LAN port (SOMEHOW?!) and memory just doesn't overclock past 1600mhz anymore. Forgive me, but I find the Crosshair V Formula a POS motherboard when compared to a sabertooth. I also wouldn't buy an ASRock board, as I find them incredibly cheaply made, and the VRM's don't seem to have as good cooling potential as the Asus'. Just my 2 cents.[/quote]

Pos ,  I think I disagree since not everyone is trying to smash Pi record's but weva and asrock are not that bad these days, np we dissagree is all


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 19, 2013)

d1nky im not in the UK im in the US, by the way those 2 fans I see- probably would make a difference on a slimmer cooler than the HR02 or HE01 for space constraints


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 19, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> d1nky im not in the UK im in the US, by the way those 2 fans I see- probably would make a difference on a slimmer cooler than the HR02 or HE01 for space constraints


they are meant for the Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme which is about the same kind of the Heligon (HE01) but i think it would make a difference as i allready tried some 2.5k rpm 140mm fan on the macho  really ... the noise you hear in the youtube video is nothing compared to a SST FHP141 140mmx38mm 2500rpm (which is funny but they are the fan of the Heligon)




on a i7-920 at 4.4ghz it was pretty impressive but ... hell of noise if you consider a full session on Linpack and never above 52° instead of 66° (Tcase 67.8° for the 920)

i need to re buy some of those  or TY-143 and finde a cheap i7-3770K to play with


----------



## RCoon (Dec 19, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> did you happen to remove that plastic armor, ive heard it can interfere with mounting of certain heatsinks, i can always add additional heatsinks, AS5 with AS5 Epoxy 50/50 mix


 
Can't say I've ever had a problem with it. Only issues with heatsinks I've had is with the Kingston Beast memory, too damn tall for most tower coolers! Shame because the RAM is sublime.


----------



## lowrider_05 (Dec 19, 2013)

I would just recommend you to look for a FX 6300 series cpu because it hast the best bang for buck factor in the AMD FX series but if you want raw power then get the FX 9590 hope i could help a bit.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 19, 2013)

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2mI2W
i have added vga just for price illustration.
you should wait for non ref versions
you can see some good words for asus dcu2 here and here


----------



## Aithos (Dec 19, 2013)

If you're dead set on going with AMD I'd get the 8350, it's the only CPU in their lineup that's even worth considering for price/performance and it still loses handily to the less expensive CPUs in Intel's lineup (the i5-4670k especially).  If you're not completely dead set on AMD I'd look at the afformentioned Intel i5-4670k.  For gaming, daily tasks, OS it will outperform the 8350 handily and it still does ok for hobby video editing and similar tasks.  However, if you're going to do a lot of video editing, software development using virtual machines or 3d modeling it won't do very well in those tasks.  You'd have to look at the 4770k or make a huge jump to the Ivy-E and at that point the 8350 will be a better deal if you're on a budget.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 19, 2013)

Aithos said:


> If you're dead set on going with AMD I'd get the 8350, it's the only CPU in their lineup that's even worth considering for price/performance and it still loses handily to the less expensive CPUs in Intel's lineup (the i5-4670k especially).  If you're not completely dead set on AMD I'd look at the afformentioned Intel i5-4670k.  For gaming, daily tasks, OS it will outperform the 8350 handily and it still does ok for hobby video editing and similar tasks.  However, if you're going to do a lot of video editing, software development using virtual machines or 3d modeling it won't do very well in those tasks.  You'd have to look at the 4770k or make a huge jump to the Ivy-E and at that point the 8350 will be a better deal if you're on a budget.


 
But I play games fully maxed out on 1440p with a secondary monitor, all on a 750K  CPU isn't everything nowadays. Unless, as you said, video editing and VM's is your game.

Also if you ask btarunr, our news editor, he found Windows felt much snappier on an 8350.


----------



## Aithos (Dec 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> But I play games fully maxed out on 1440p with a secondary monitor, all on a 750K  CPU isn't everything nowadays. Unless, as you said, video editing and VM's is your game.
> 
> Also if you ask btarunr, our news editor, he found Windows felt much snappier on an 8350.


 
No, CPU isn't everything, it just depends what tasks you spend most of your time on.  An 8350 and a 4670k are pretty similarly priced, I was just offering an opinion.  I also don't put much stock in subjective opinions like "it felt much snappier".  Most of the reviews I've seen said that the Intel chips were more responsive for OS and daily use, but honestly for Windows...any CPU will do fine.  You don't buy a CPU for desktop performance or Microsoft Office.  You buy it for games, for video editing, for software development or for graphics work.  The tasks where the CPU will actually make "some" difference. 

I'm not saying an 8350 is a bad CPU, it's not.  It's a perfectly capable CPU.  I just believe that if you're going to do a certain type of task as your primary use you should consider what will do the best for that task in your budget and buy that.  Doesn't matter if it's Intel or AMD, do what works best within your budget.  I was only offering an alternative, not trying to start a fight.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 19, 2013)

Aithos said:


> I was only offering an alternative, not trying to start a fight.



Me neither, just encouraging some good old debate for the sake of the OP


----------



## Vario (Dec 19, 2013)

I voted FM2 because the socket may continue to be relevant longer.  I believe however that we may see more silicon refinements on the FX if they are able to sell the 9590 at $300 and still have inventory.  Maybe the FX 9590 will fall further in price..?  P4 did the same thing: It sucked architecturally but they got good clock rates at the expense of life and heat and power.

I personally like AMD and to offset their weak CPU trends I buy their graphics cards.  I always bought AMD before my Ivy and Sandy rigs.  I just think that 5 years from now my ivy and sandy will be very much relevant except power hungry compared to whatever intel then offers.  AMD will probably just be reaching Intel's 2013  Haswell IPC at that point.

This is all just speculation but AMD once had amazing IPC compared to Intel, its just the entire module line up is such a failure from the prior K10 architecture.  I wish they had done a die shrink and mounted two k10 cores like a core 2 quad.  We'd have Phenom II with 8 cores and 8 threads and 12 cores and 12 threads maybe (with insane power requirements).

AMD needs to survive in its server and workstation markets, the gaming market is secondary!  Therefore we have bulldozer modules.


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 19, 2013)

If your going for the ultimate AMD build which it looks like you are then get the FX 9590(Plan to get one eventually) it cost as much as a 4770K is barely slower in single threaded tasks, equal in multi threaded, destroys it in video encoding, and according to HWbot is capable of 5.3Ghz on air cooling long enough to run Cinebench. For a motherboard I recommend either the ASUS 990FX Sabertooth(better for air/water cooling) or a Crosshair V formula-z(better with Ocing ram and LN2/DICE cooling). The extreme 9 looks good on paper but I for one despise Asrock's UEFI BIOS.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 19, 2013)

The Op hasn't won the lottery or he would have said but weva fx 9590 btw is a toolish suggestion at twice the price of 8350 for not much more powers 8350 6300 are the choice selects.

Intel ass hats go check the mantle dice video wherein the guy states that when subjectively tested in game with mantle an *8350 is on Par with a 4770k even beating it at times, its interesting how proper api's and none biased compilers work imho, the futures bright but its red not blue and yall will see .


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Lets not turn my thread into flame bait please-yalls suggestions are welcome however- im going for an Amd rig. By the way Asrocks uefi i found very easy to use so that doesnt bother me.

Only aversion i have to sabertooth is the plastic cover (prefer my boards naked), and the bad past ive had with Asus. I can go with a 9590 for ultimate use but i think a 8350bwill suffice. What yall think of the 4350? By the way if i get a ref 280x, 290, 290 x i can always get a better fansink for it.


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2013)

I ran an FX-6200 before the 8350 and found the full 8 core chip to be a much better experience but as always YMMV


----------



## satindemon4u (Dec 20, 2013)

I am sure it was asked somewhere in this thread so I am sorry if you have answered it once but I am curious, not for trolling or flaming purposes either but sole curiosity, cost for this build? When I build my desktop a few years ago (4 or 5) I made it an AMD rig. Nothing fancy. 6GB of memory, basic motherboard, Phenom II quad core, 1GB zotac video card..can't remember the model. >.<. I remember the build costing me something around $700 or so. I wish I knew then as much as I know now because I had bought a board that only supported up to DDR2 memory haha. So I am curious, cost on this one? I still kinda wanna make another rig even though I just sold the one mentioned lol


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 20, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> Lets not turn my thread into flame bait please-yalls suggestions are welcome however- im going for an Amd rig. By the way Asrocks uefi i found very easy to use so that doesnt bother me.
> 
> Only aversion i have to sabertooth is the plastic cover (prefer my boards naked), and the bad past ive had with Asus. I can go with a 9590 for ultimate use but i think a 8350bwill suffice. What yall think of the 4350? By the way if i get a ref 280x, 290, 290 x i can always get a better fansink for it.


The 990FX one doesn't have the plastic cover. The 4350/4300 have lower IPC than an A10 6800k so avoid them. The A10 is half the multi threaded performance of an FX8350 and a 6300/6350 is 2/3 of an 8350's multi threaded performance they all OC progressively better with HWbot averages being: 6300 (4.8Ghz air) 6350 (Too little data but guessing 4.9Ghz) 8320 (4.675Ghz) 8350(4.72Ghz) A10 6800K(4.95Ghz) Athlon X4 760K(5.03Ghz) 9370(5.28Ghz) 9590(5.25Ghz). Higher HWbot average = better OCing capability and higher single threaded speeds. So if you like to OC you should get either the A10, , 6300, 6350, 9370 or 9590. If you get the A10 or the 760K you have more form factor(ATX mATX and ITX) options, good single threaded performance and lower power requirements. If you go for the 6300, 6350 or 8350 you have fewer form factor options less OCing more power draw but better multi threaded performance(useful if you live stream gameplay or have loads of applications running). Now because you want  a gaming rig I recommend the A10 the 760K or the FX6300. From those I suggest choosing by form factor.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 20, 2013)

ok im not building a small system but a big one, motherboard will be atleast ATX size if not larger, I wonder if the 8300 is a good chip itself

also to look at cost of this build, i can go to newegg, frys, directron, tigerdirect, microcenter (only newegg isnt local to houston- rest are),

I will be piecing the build together- i know its slower to do it this way but i gotta balance how much i spend per check.

Also depending on what country you live in parts pricing will be different.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 20, 2013)

everything looks fine, but i just dont see the point in a 990fx extreme 6! for gaming the 4 will do just fine.
and keep a six core 6300, that is enough for gaming as well.\

i have had a bad past with asus as well so i am now an Asrocker.... hasnt disappointed me in the last 10 months....


----------



## RCoon (Dec 20, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> ok im not building a small system but a big one, motherboard will be atleast ATX size if not larger, I wonder if the 8300 is a good chip itself
> 
> also to look at cost of this build, i can go to newegg, frys, directron, tigerdirect, microcenter (only newegg isnt local to houston- rest are),
> 
> ...


 
I used to run an 8350 and a delidded 3570K side by side in two rigs, and both overclocked, they ran about the same performance to the eye, particularly in games. The 8350 is more than capable, and the 9xxx is just a well binned overclocked 8350. Not my cup of tea, I prefer to do the dirty work myself. I should imagine if you use the ASRock Extreme4 as a baseline, any motherboard within it's price range or above (e.g. MSI GD series, Gigabyte UD series, Asus series), they will all perform admirably. I dont think you can much go wrong in honesty, paired with some CL9 1600mhz RAM sticks and a nice big-dick GPU, you'll be happy with performance for a good 2 years.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 20, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> everything looks fine, but i just dont see the point in a 990fx extreme 6! for gaming the 4 will do just fine.
> and keep a six core 6300, that is enough for gaming as well.\
> 
> i have had a bad past with asus as well so i am now an Asrocker.... hasnt disappointed me in the last 10 months....



i may take fm2+. since am3+ era will end 
and for board it returns to your need. what do you need? oc capability, features? sata ports etc
but if you buy higher level is ok as long as your wallet can afford it

and yeah, asus has higher price and if you need better price and feature asrock is good


----------



## Ekklesis (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't know exactly why but FX 6300 seems a great option for the majority and if that's the case then 8320 / 8350 is more than sufficient. I know from experience that even 2009 quad cores like Q9xxx series and Phenom II X4 OC'ed to around 4GHz are usually capable to feed modern graphic cards.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 20, 2013)

as i have a ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 and i had also a 970 Extreme 3 im really satisfied with them (i got a lot of Asus board as well but luckily i never had any problems with them) if we except some cost reducing non sense (like the paper thin PCB on the Z77) it's a pretty good brand.

the second thing i could be a bit disappointed in (but that's really minor) is the non standard ATX format they are narrower (dunno for other boards above Extreme 4) and in a XL-ATX capable case like my In Win Grone it give a little weird look.

for the OP if he want and can afford a 8320/50 no point of recommending him to limit himself to a 6300.

Talking about 9590 what 990FX board can handle it ? my favorit Etailer has it quite cheap atm (well less than a 3770K/4770K at last) and the 9370 even cheaper (no difference between except the base clock and turbo, right?)






















Desktop CPU
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Desktop CPU
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








AMD FX-9370 (64 Bit)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AMD FX-9590 (64 Bit)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








4.40 GHz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.70 GHz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








HT 4000 (4000 MT/s)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HT 4000 (4000 MT/s)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








16 KB par Core
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




16 KB par Core
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








8.0 MB shared
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.0 MB shared
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








8.0 MB shared
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.0 MB shared
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








32 nm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




32 nm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Vishera
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vishera
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Octa Core
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Octa Core
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








AMD Socket AM3+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AMD Socket AM3+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








~ 220 watts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~ 220 watts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.70 GHz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.00 GHz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











warranty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




36 month
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




36 month
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ohoh it seems that the 990FX Extreme 9 can support the 9590
http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/990FX Extreme9/index.fr.asp


----------



## RCoon (Dec 20, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> Talking about 9590 what 990FX board can handle it ?


 
I believe in a fairly recent news article one of the MSI boards was stated as having 9590 support. In reality, most 990FX $160+ boards will likely support it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 20, 2013)

also if not answered already for TIM : Arctic(cooling) MX-4 best price/perf ratio and quite good ranked in many review, but i don't know for the availability

alternatively : Gelid GC extreme/Prolimatech PK-(1-3) Nano/Thermalright Chill Factor 2 (3 is already out?) bundled with TR cooler

the Macho come with a small satchel of 2g which is enough but my IFX-14, the silver arrow ancestor came with a full 4g syringe of Chill Factor(1st serie)  humpf i bet it's because they give you a nice screwdriver with, that they reduce the  TIM quantity 

paaahhhhahahah my etailer has a bundle of a Sabertooth 990FX R2 with a 8350 for the price of a 9590+ 50chf


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 20, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> i may take fm2+. since am3+ era will end


some day may be but not very soon http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di...e_Not_EOL_ing_FX_Line_of_Microprocessors.html


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 20, 2013)

Here's my final suggestion based on what a friend of mine has.
Mobo: Gigabyte 970 UD3(the grey one not the blue one) or the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX(it doesn't have a plastic cover)
CPU: FX-6300
Cooler: Depends on if you OC
RAM: 8GB 1600 9-9-9-24 or better
GPU: R9 290 with non reference cooling of your choice
PSU: 600-750W Corsair / XFX / Seasonic / Antec / NZXT.
Case: your choice
HDD: your choice


----------



## satindemon4u (Dec 20, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> ok im not building a small system but a big one, motherboard will be atleast ATX size if not larger, I wonder if the 8300 is a good chip itself
> 
> also to look at cost of this build, i can go to newegg, frys, directron, tigerdirect, microcenter (only newegg isnt local to houston- rest are),
> 
> ...




I was talking about let's say...newegg and ordering from the U.S. Have never tried those other sites but may give them a look!


----------



## EpicShweetness (Dec 21, 2013)

I


lowrider_05 said:


> I would just recommend you to look for a FX 6300 series cpu because it hast the best bang for buck factor in the AMD FX series but if you want raw power then get the FX 9590 hope i could help a bit.


 
I agree just either go with the Kaveri at cheapest, although find some like a 750k Athlon x4, unless you really want that iGPU. Then 6300 w/ a cheaper mobo, or the 8320/50 w/ the Extreme 9.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 22, 2013)

Sorry i havent been around, i had a bday the 21st n had to work that day too its 12:17 am next day n im sloshed with my girlfriend. Thx for the suggestions. I may go witha 8300 or even the top amd cpu. The motherboard, extreme 9 or sabertooth 2.0. 290 or 290x. 16gb low latency ram. Soundcard


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2013)

I dont necessarily need an APU because I will have atleast a 280X in the machine, Also to answer a few questions, this machine will be built for gaming and overclocking at later time, but im looking at parts that guarantee a decent oc potential (it is what it is)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok just to ask, I noticed that from reading the manuals of these boards

Asrock 990FX Extreme 9, Asus Crosshair V Formula Z, Asus Sabertooth R2.0 (990FX), Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5/7 all have PE slots that half their bandwidth when their lower slots are occupied.

Only the Asrock 990FX Extreme 4, Fatality Professional, Fatality Killer and Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 do not. I know AMD hasnt jumped on the PE 3.0 Spec but Id like to in the future maybe run 2 cards in crossfire at the full capability of the slots.

Also the Asus and Gigabyte boards only have a 8+2 Phase, where the AsRocks have a 12+2, Im thinking for the FX ud want the 12+2

Also on another Note- the 8350 is within my range(Cant find a 8300 at all- perhaps yall have a good place to find them). 9590 is just way too out of my range to build on.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 3, 2014)

I would go with the following:

FX 8350
AsRock Mobo
R9 290 NON X version (After market cooler of course)
8GB G.Skill (16GB is overkill and price of memory has doubled )
MX-4 or Coolermaster compound maybe?
Plextor or Samsung Pro SSD's (5yr warranty)

Thats my 2 cents anyway


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2014)

yeah it would seem the Extreme 4 or Fatality Professional would have what I need since it would seem the Asrock Extreme 9 drops the bandwidth of the PE slots when 2 video cards are used


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2014)

ugh decisions-decisions


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I need a decent Sound Card, HT Omega Comes to mind, unless if Creative Labs has something great again


----------



## Melvis (Jan 9, 2014)

Dont need it. onboard is good enough.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 9, 2014)

Melvis said:


> Dont need it. onboard is good enough.


seconded: the ALC898 from my ASRock Z77 Ex4 deliver a quite good sound
the 990FX Ex4 has a ALC892 which is quite good too but the Fatal1ty has also a ALC892

the best in line atm is the Fatal1ty Killer which has a ALC1150 and in many review stand above other onboard audio chip
*Audio*
- 7.1 CH HD Audio with Content Protection (Realtek ALC1150 Audio Codec)
- Premium Blu-ray Audio support
- Supports Purity Sound™
- 115dB SNR DAC with differential amplifier
- TI NE5532 Premium Headset Amplifier (Supports up to 600 ohm headsets)
- Direct Drive Technology
- EMI shielding cover
- PCB isolate shielding
- Supports DTS Connect


----------



## RCoon (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm going to come in and say the Fatal1ty motherboard is a waste of money. I don't like ASRock, at all, that's my opinion, but if you're going to buy an ASRock, don't bother wasting time and money on the Fatal1ty version. Get an Extreme4 or Extreme6.

OP: Try not to double or triple post, it is frowned upon in this forum. There is an edit post button for you consideration. You've been here since 2007, how can you forget?

Also, coming from someone who's mostly used onboard sound, sound cards are worth it. I have a D2X in my spare rig, and it makes everything sound crystal clear. It also makes my microphone sound 10 times better. Since using it on my secondary rig (Main rig is down until tomorrow, then it's back to onboard sound), all my friends have mentioned how much better my mic sounds.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2014)

ive had good success with the AsRock Boards, just torn between the Sabertooth R2.0 and the Extreme 9






















still undecided about the heatsink, motherboard, Video card i been told to go with a non x 290 non ref when they arrive.

Sound Card- Ht Omega Claro Halo or eClaro (less theres a better one out) (onboard audio gives me a headache).

Ram was easy to select.

Logitech G500S or Roccat Kone. (recalled uberoptions for the logitech mx series- MX510- great mouse for time.
Razer Blackwidow Ultimate or Roccat Keyboard (mechanical)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 10, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I'm going to come in and say the Fatal1ty motherboard is a waste of money. I don't like ASRock, at all, that's my opinion, but if you're going to buy an ASRock, don't bother wasting time and money on the Fatal1ty version. Get an Extreme4 or Extreme6.
> 
> OP: Try not to double or triple post, it is frowned upon in this forum. There is an edit post button for you consideration. You've been here since 2007, how can you forget?
> 
> Also, coming from someone who's mostly used onboard sound, sound cards are worth it. I have a D2X in my spare rig, and it makes everything sound crystal clear. It also makes my microphone sound 10 times better. Since using it on my secondary rig (Main rig is down until tomorrow, then it's back to onboard sound), all my friends have mentioned how much better my mic sounds.


i was just talking about the sound chip 



eidairaman1 said:


> ive had good success with the AsRock Boards, just torn between the Sabertooth R2.0 and the Extreme 9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i also had multiple good experiences with ASRock board : they never failed me, also the ASRock Z87 Formula OC has some real good review (waterproof mobo anyone? xD ) ASRock is slowly but steadily closing the gap between them and "high end" manufacturer, plus they are quite cheap for what they offer.

G500s btw : you can't go wrong with it!

fan : ASHURA! or Heligon, but ASHURAAAAAA!!! what the hell is that price ... almost the double of those i can buy here ... damned price conversion ...


----------



## HD64G (Jan 10, 2014)

Xigmatek Dark Knight and Samsung Evo 840.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok, 

Xigmatech Dark Knight Black Hawk
Prolimatech Genesis/Black
Thermalright Macho
Silverstone Heligon HE 01
Scythe Ashura


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 10, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok,
> 
> Xigmatech Dark Knight Black Hawk
> Prolimatech Genesis/Black
> ...



Ashura and Macho are on the same perf level, the Heligon is a heavy one (perf wise) the 2 other i can't really tell but i would choose the Xigmatek over the Prolimatech and that even if i love Prolimatech


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2014)

Ill provide some numbers on a 3770k and a 3960x


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 10, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ill provide some numbers on a 3770k and a 3960x


friendly reminder : don't forget the edit button  and i would love numbers about those cooler


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2014)

Greiver Heres what i found about the coolers
Xigmatek





Thermalright





Scythe





Prolimatech





http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Prolimatech/Black_Series_Genesis/6.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Scythe/Ashura/6.html


----------



## suraswami (Jan 10, 2014)

Just incase if you haven't checked, check out the new ASRock entry

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157479

http://www.techpowerup.com/195720/asrock-fatal1ty-990fx-killer-detailed.html


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Just incase if you haven't checked, check out the new ASRock entry
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157479



Ive seen it already, 8 phase just like the Asus Sabertooth. what you think of the numbers i just applied above for OC temps on different series of CPUs?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 10, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Just incase if you haven't checked, check out the new ASRock entry
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157479



134ish $ wow quite correct for a mobo with a killer NIC and a ALC1150 + the features added



eidairaman1 said:


> what you think of the numbers i just applied above for OC temps on different series of CPUs?



they all fight in the same league ... choose the best  price/perf ratio then


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2014)

I guess it will be the Ashura Then because of the temp comparison to the DarkRock Pro 2 at load


----------



## suraswami (Jan 10, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ive seen it already, 8 phase just like the Asus Sabertooth. what you think of the numbers i just applied above for OC temps on different series of CPUs?


 
For 8350 if not crazy OC and limit to 4.4 or 4.5 any decent heat pipe cooler will work.  But better is going to Water cooling, closed loop should be fine.  Thermaltake Pro series closed loop is a good choice.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106189


----------



## suraswami (Jan 10, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> I guess it will be the Ashura Then because of the temp comparison to the DarkRock Pro 2 at load


 
$87 for a air cooler bit too extreme.  Go with TT Pro.


----------



## Norton (Jan 10, 2014)

On the cpu coolers....

I've found that the HDT coolers (Xig's) work best on AMD and solid base coolers do better than HDT coolers on Intel chips. All of those reviews are Intel chips from what I can see.

The Xig Dark Knight on my main rig has a pair of 1,500rpm Scythe fans on it and runs at 4.4Ghz 24/7 crunching full load, doing other tasks too, temps stay in the low 50's (socket)/high 40's (die) at all times.

TL;DR- My recommendation is an HDT cooler w/2 fans for an AMD chip


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 11, 2014)

HDT= what exactly?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 11, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> HDT= what exactly?


heatpipe direct touch


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> HDT= what exactly?


*H*eatpipe *D*irect *T*ouch- the heatpipes make direct contact with the chip


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> *H*eatpipe *D*irect *T*ouch- the heatpipes make direct contact with the chip


 true that indeed ... on my A10-5800K the best cooler i had (in the Node 304) was a CM Hyper TX3 Evo with 2 92mm fan and it was a HDT type


----------



## Vario (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd recommend a board with a lot of power phases for AMD these days.  I'd also do an 8320.  The R9 290 is the way to go for graphics.  280x is too old tech.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 11, 2014)

Vario said:


> I'd recommend a board with a lot of power phases for AMD these days.  I'd also do an 8320.  The R9 290 is the way to go for graphics.  280x is too old tech.


pssshhhh a 280X still blast a 770 out of the water ... well not really but dreaming doesn't hurt ... oh wait a 770 is a 680 it's soooo 2012  (joking btw)

also funny fact : if i would take a ASRock Fatal1ty Killer + a FX9370, at my local shop, it would cost less than the price of my E3-1275v2 (if brought new ofc) and with a FX9590 it would be a little bit more ... huhuhu a Mobo + a CPU for the price of a CPU alone, and some dare to say that AMD has nothing to offer?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 11, 2014)

im just trying to be careful as what i select, it be nice if tech reviewers would test the top end from both chip makers instead of just doing 1 or the other


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> im just trying to be careful as what i select, it be nice if tech reviewers would test the top end from both chip makers instead of just doing 1 or the other


Done! 

http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm

http://www.frostytech.com/top5_liquid_heatsinks.cfm

P.S.> Don't believe the #'s on the Spire Thermax Eclipse II- I tried one and all I had was problems/mounting setup is horrible


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> Done!
> 
> http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm
> 
> ...


i hate Spire brand ... that's all ...

thermal past : Spire BlueFrost : Spire BlueWorst and price/quantity ratio c'mon 4.5chf for 0.5g while the Arctic(cooling) MX-4 is 11chf for 4g ... (and by far the best i had and recommended by many )
PSU: Spire 550w "idontrememberitprecisely" : popcap fiesta at 4th start with no oc just factory setting
Cooler: Thermax Eclipse II : horrible mounting is a understatement... also almost fried a cpu due to a gap between base and chip... thanks throttling and OHS

well i recommended the Ashura to ypoora1 and he has a 8320 and he's quite satisfied ... but the price in the list you provided is horrible ... i get it for less than 65$ where i am that's just .... so disgusting ... but commercially correct ... well the Macho is also a good one, i used it on a 4.1ghz PHII X4 955 (125w)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 11, 2014)

this is going to be fun finding the ideal cooler that doesnt block anything...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 11, 2014)

you allready have 3 of them ... Macho Ashura Heligon and as i said take the cheaper of those 3 ... or just take the Xigmatek Dark Knight and do as Norton says ... while i know the Macho and Heligon because i tested it i have a feedback on the Ashura from ypoora1, i also tested the Thermalright IFX-14 and some from Cooler Master (hyper TX3/V8/V8S) for AIO WC i tested the H60 single H70 dual and H100 CM Seidon 120M/XL. i can't provide number but i can say which one was good or not... and i tested it with a good OC i7-920 (from 2.6 to 4.4ghz) even if its not a 8320/50 it surely spew more watts and heats/ i can also give a feedback on a PHII X4 955 125w OC from 3.1 to 4.1


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ill just have to do the selection scientifically.


Eeny, meeny, miny, moe.

lol

ill give one of those parts a shot- most likely the Ashura or Macho Series, if not ill trade it for a Xig


----------



## suraswami (Jan 11, 2014)

Just go with Xigmatek Dark Knight or S1283 (I think that is what I have on another rig), slap 2 x 120mm quiet fans and you are good for 4.4 atleast.  I have Silenx 4 pipe cooler with a single SilenX Extreme fan on my 8320 OCed to 4 Ghz daily use @ 1.36v and during gaming my max core temps never go over 48C.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 11, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Just go with Xigmatek Dark Knight or S1283 (I think that is what I have on another rig), slap 2 x 120mm quiet fans and you are good for 4.4 atleast.  I have Silenx 4 pipe cooler with a single SilenX Extreme fan on my 8320 OCed to 4 Ghz daily use @ 1.36v and during gaming my max core temps never go over 48C.


it make sense since it's also the cheaper of the list (funny tho where i live Xigmatek has a "cheap" brand image, and not only for the price  ) price to price i guess im more lucky than i thought .... not only the Ashura is cheaper where i am but also the Macho Heligon and  Genesis. 

for the mobo its funny but i would rather take the ASRock 990FX Fatal1ty killer at 134.90 than the Sabertooth at 184.49 or the Extreme 9 at 189.99, if it has 8+2 powerphase like the Sabertooth, then near 50$ less make it better + the ALC1150 onboard sound is also a + and the OP could even test it before thinking of buying a dedicated soundcard (never read of the brands and model he state ... ) for gaming even the cheapest creative card is enough ... the rest is just pure marketing over a debatable argument.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ok Ill be going with the Rosewill Thor V2 White Case, Enermax Platinum 1000 series PSU, Asus (thought Id never own an Asus again) TUF 990FX Sabertooth R2.0, GSkill Ripjaws Z 2133MHz 16GB (Why not) AMD 8350, Scythe Ashura (spacing) HT Omega Claro Halo(less Creative or another company has a better sound card) 840 Evo 250GB, 600 GB Raptor, Windows 7 64 Bit Professional, Cherry MX Brown Keyboard(Razer Blackwidow or Corsair/Coolermaster), G500S or Roccat Kone XTD (latest Kone), 290 From Sapphire or MSI (whichever can be OCd like Mad)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 12, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> HT Omega Claro Halo(less Creative or another company has a better sound card) Cherry MX Brown Keyboard(Razer Blackwidow or Corsair/Coolermaster), G500S or Roccat Kone XTD (latest Kone


so you take a near 200$ soundcard that has virtually no advantage for the standard user over any 100$ and less creative card? (or a onboard codec like the ALC1150)
ohhh i see it's a plain PCI card, that explain the price... wait, what???

mouse G500S hands down (2nd time)
keyboard: corsair or CM, if it were me i would stay away from Razer (personal epxeriences)  it is either they fail or they are too expensive for what they are, but they have a good design ... but if design mattered more than the price ... i would have a Mac.

edit
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102054
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102057
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102048


----------



## Vario (Jan 12, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok Ill be going with the Rosewill Thor V2 White Case, Enermax Platinum 1000 series PSU, Asus (thought Id never own an Asus again) TUF 990FX Sabertooth R2.0, GSkill Ripjaws Z 2133MHz 16GB (Why not) AMD 8350, Scythe Ashura (spacing) HT Omega Claro Halo(less Creative or another company has a better sound card) 840 Evo 250GB, 600 GB Raptor, Windows 7 64 Bit Professional, Cherry MX Brown Keyboard(Razer Blackwidow or Corsair/Coolermaster), G500S or Roccat Kone XTD (latest Kone), 290 From Sapphire or MSI (whichever can be OCd like Mad)


Get an 8320 unless you want to throw money away, same thing as the 8350.  Mobo is more important, you want a lot of power phase.  Sabertooth will be okay though.  I don't think the 8350 is any better binned then the 8320 so its a waste.

Sound cards are usually a waste nowadays.  I'd skip it and see if the onboard is good enough for you first before buying.

I'd get a WD Caviar black  with the newer controller over a velociraptor.  Better HD overall.

No complaints otherwise.   Sabertooth you are paying for looks, usually they have a deluxe model asus that has same features without the cheap plastic cover.  Its stil a good mobo though.


----------



## Chetkigaming (Jan 12, 2014)

Onboard audio is crap, look at Creative Sound Blaster ZxR. As for GPU, with your setup, why not 290x non-ref? would be "best in slot", besides, gpu is main hardware for gaming, yes its kinda pricey but i dont see any reason to count few dollars when you can get the best in market gpu.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 12, 2014)

Chetkigaming said:


> Onboard audio is crap, look at Creative Sound Blaster ZxR. As for GPU, with your setup, why not 290x non-ref? would be "best in slot", besides, gpu is main hardware for gaming, yes its kinda pricey but i dont see any reason to count few dollars when you can get the best in market gpu.


onboard audio is fin, crap is a overstatement. for a gamer.

for the end sentence if he would get the best in market GPU he would get a GTX780Ti why pay a extra for a 290X and get what you can achieve free on a 290...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 12, 2014)

Chetkigaming said:


> As for GPU, with your setup, why not 290x non-ref?



Because a 290 OC'ed to 290x speeds is equal in performance. Plus, IIRC from reviews, both cards OC to about the same levels. In TPU's reviews of the 290 and 290x, there was only a 1 fps difference between the two cards in BF3 when OC'ed. Why would anyone knowing this buy a 290x for $100 more than the 290?


----------



## Chetkigaming (Jan 12, 2014)

what???))) Are you serious?? Wtf you mean you can`t overclock 290x?! its sounds like "I jumped from the bridge - I am a bird". 100$ And you are GPU KING! This is not just 15% performance or more, this is The *BIGGEST* 15% of all 15% that you can gain from overclocking any GPU!
Besides, 290 is hotter, for silence purposes additional 100$ is nothing.Anyway you can try to justify 290 vs 290x, to the point, when OP will tell us about his budget. 
onboard audio is crap it's undisputed, even for a gamer.


----------



## Vario (Jan 12, 2014)

Chetkigaming said:


> what???))) Are you serious?? Wtf you mean you can`t overclock 290x?! its sounds like "I jumped from the bridge - I am a bird". 100$ And you are GPU KING! This is not just 15% performance or more, this is The *BIGGEST* 15% of all 15% that you can gain from overclocking any GPU!
> Besides, 290 is hotter, for silence purposes additional 100$ is nothing.Anyway you can try to justify 290 vs 290x, to the point, when OP will tell us about his budget.
> onboard audio is crap it's undisputed, even for a gamer.



I don't mind onboard, I run it through a 2 channel setup with no filters and it sounds as good as any other DAC.  Then again I have tinnitus.
Only reason for a sound card is to get better surround sound I guess.

my setup is a lexicon dc1 prepro, behringer ep1500, two infinity rs bookshelves


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 12, 2014)

Chetkigaming said:


> what???))) Are you serious?? Wtf you mean you can`t overclock 290x?! its sounds like "I jumped from the bridge - I am a bird". 100$ And you are GPU KING! This is not just 15% performance or more, this is The *BIGGEST* 15% of all 15% that you can gain from overclocking any GPU!
> Besides, 290 is hotter, for silence purposes additional 100$ is nothing.Anyway you can try to justify 290 vs 290x, to the point, when OP will tell us about his budget.
> onboard audio is crap it's undisputed, even for a gamer.



Maybe you didn't notice that *BOTH CARDS* were OC'ed, and after *BOTH CARDS* are OC'ed, there is only *1 fps* difference between the two cards. 1 fps is not worth $100. Also, how is the 290 the hotter of the two when they both have the *EXACT SAME HEATSINK*

BTW, the 290x *is not* the single GPU king. That title belongs to the OC'ed GTX 780ti cards.






So how many more times am I going to make you look like you don't know what your talking about? You make it so easy.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 12, 2014)

Vario said:


> I don't mind onboard, I run it through a 2 channel setup with no filters and it sounds as good as any other DAC.  Then again I have tinnitus.
> Only reason for a sound card is to get better surround sound I guess.
> 
> my setup is a lexicon dc1 prepro, behringer ep1500, two infinity rs bookshelves


i use a 5.1 on a ALC898 i plan eventually on a SB Recon3D for the µATX mobo i will have later (intel board intel HD 3channel so mostly not enough)
the onboard was crap in 1999 to 2005 but huge progress have been made and the new ALC1150 is reviewed as damn good by many specialized press and site, ofc its not worth a good soundcard but a 199.95$ card is not worth it, the SB Z and even the Recon3D are enough and are sub 100$ i also linked a SB Z with EMI shielding which is the same as the one at 79$ but cost 119$~

your opinion is not wrong either but don't say "onboard is crap" when you can say "I find the onboard crappy at my own taste"



BarbaricSoul said:


> Maybe you didn't notice that *BOTH CARDS* were OC'ed, and after *BOTH CARDS* are OC'ed, there is only *1 fps* difference between the two cards. 1 fps is not worth $100. Also, how is the 290 the hotter of the two when they both have the *EXACT SAME HEATSINK*
> 
> BTW, the 290x *is not* the single GPU king. That title belongs to the OC'ed GTX 780ti cards.
> 
> ...



exactly my point. 

also i took a R9-270 instead of a R9-270X for the same reason, the MSI R9-270 Gaming OC is 20$ more than the stock for 5% perf more (20 for 5 i rather prefer that than 100 for 15) and its 5-10% under the R9-270X stock but even the 270 can be oc'ed and even a bit above the 270X or on par with the 270X potential.

186chf for the 270 or 276 for the 270X (both MSI) 90chf difference for 10% perf increase? not worth it.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I own both a Crosshair and a Sabertooth 2.0 (in my friend's machine now, running a 6350), and the 8350 overclocked higher on the sabertooth, and literally took half as long to overclock to a stable degree. Also the sabertooth has been 100% stable no issues for 2 years now. The Crosshair currently has a broken LAN port (SOMEHOW?!) and memory just doesn't overclock past 1600mhz anymore. Forgive me, but I find the Crosshair V Formula a POS motherboard when compared to a sabertooth. I also wouldn't buy an ASRock board, as I find them incredibly cheaply made, and the VRM's don't seem to have as good cooling potential as the Asus'. Just my 2 cents.



I rather like my chvf it doesn't seem to have an issue running 2133 ram with my 9370@5ghz been running that fir what almost a year now. Lan ports are all fine as well.


----------



## Vario (Jan 12, 2014)

Heard good things about Gigabyte's 990FX board when I last looked.


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 13, 2014)

Recently built a new machine replacing my ancient pentium 4 skt 775.

Got an AMD 8350-FX and a Gigabyte board the ga-990fxa-ud3 revision 4 and a few donor parts from my best buds haha. 

For ram I suggest you look for a good cl 9 - 1600mhz one. Going higher seems to have no noticeable gains (depends on what you want to do or need it for rather)

So far the board is doin fairly nice has a mix of features for old and new and not that expensive

But yea my initial target was that Sabertooth R2, but when I had the chance to buy it was out of stock.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Vario said:


> Get an 8320 unless you want to throw money away, same thing as the 8350.  Mobo is more important, you want a lot of power phase.  Sabertooth will be okay though.  I don't think the 8350 is any better binned then the 8320 so its a waste.
> 
> Sound cards are usually a waste nowadays.  I'd skip it and see if the onboard is good enough for you first before buying.
> 
> ...


R2.0 Sabertooth doesnt have the plastic shroud, i seen a review of it pushing a 8350 to 5+GHz. Ive also learned if i Keep the HD small it reduces the amt of stuff i can lose all at once.

Also about the sound card- ive used them since I owned the SB PCI512. I have a XFi PCI but i know that cards long in the tooth now.
About Video cards- 290 or 290X- doesnt matter to me- ill be piecing the machine together.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 13, 2014)

well then take a SB Z or a Recon 3D PciE instead of that 199$ semi pro PCI card ...  even the 119$ EMI shielded SB Z will give good result on a surround setup and 80$ less is 80$ more you can push on something else.

i had a Aureon 5.1 PCI a Hercule Maxi Theather II a SB LIVE! and a SB audigy 2 since the Audigy 2 i never brought a dedicated card i had the VIA VT2020 X-FI licensed some ALC889 and actually the ALC898, but my next mobo might make me change mind as i wrote a bit above that post

for the gpu : good moto (since 290 and 290X are a bit too alike to have a price difference of 100$) take the one you want : that's all.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 13, 2014)

im pretty sure when i make this all happen it will suit my wants pretty well, the Black widow looks very tempting because of NKRO. Once its built there will be pictures and I will put stock performance numbers up, (Ram will be tuned manually, CPU will run proper voltage) I might just go with a ref 290/X and put a custom cooler and other heatsinks on it


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 13, 2014)

nope the black widdow isn't tempting ... http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/continuing-mechanical-keyboard-issue.196776/#post-3048182 

and he's not the first to have issue with Razer product.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 15, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> im pretty sure when i make this all happen it will suit my wants pretty well, the Black widow looks very tempting because of NKRO. Once its built there will be pictures and I will put stock performance numbers up, (Ram will be tuned manually, CPU will run proper voltage) I might just go with a ref 290/X and put a custom cooler and other heatsinks on it


What with you getting a true sound equiped gpu I would go hdmi and forget buying a sound card as it's 7.1 surround and is looking to be quite a feature for games of tomorrow but I am mearly passing ideas around


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok Yall, CPU Choice

8300 or 8350? 8300 can only be found on ebay afaik.


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2014)

8350 definitely

So nice you'll buy it twice!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 22, 2014)

price difference?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 22, 2014)

I just ordered the motherboard off of frys.com, asus sabertooth r2.0, gonna pick it up tomorrow. I heard the 8350 is better for overclockers, the 8300 is a binned 8350 that didnt make the Clock Cut, after that ill purchase the CPU, RAM, Case, Power Supply. It has been a very long time since i built a PC, its still fresh in my memory though


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 22, 2014)

8350 all the way, I will add that if I could I would now go for Amd own memory too because memory speeds can be quite fickle on Amd's imc at high speeds and low latency id hope that their own memory would work out simpler to use and get tje most from.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ive had good luck with GSkill Ram when set to proper speeds, I wont be overclocking the Ram Per se.

I Just got the board for 194 bux (less than Newegg, plus i dont have to wait).

I can get the 8350 at Microcenter for that price too and not have to wait (going part for part 1 pay check at a time.

I just hope this motherboard is worth the hype i hear (did research- OCd a 8350 higher than any other board)

only thing that got me is that it only has 1 PS/2 port (probably will be used for Keyboard anyway- Mechanical Keyboard- Brown Switches)


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 22, 2014)

I also agree 8350 all the way


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok Heres what I have So far- Asus TUF 990 FX Sabertooth R2.0- 194 at Frys (After Tax- easier than waiting for newegg)

Parts To Order Still
8350 (Definitely Microcenter)
Scythe Ashura (Macho is nice but Ashura does pound some numbers out)
2133 Gskill 16GB
Windows 7 Pro 64
Samsung 840 Pro (Screw It might aswell)
1000 Watt Enermax (whynot)
Seagate or WD HDs (not going to have 1 TB Drives Despite performance)
BluRay Drives (Burners)
Logitech 500 or Roccat Kone
MX brown Keyboard
290/290X (Advisable to get a Stock one so i can put a cooler on anyway?)

Rosewill Thor White or Aerocool Xpredator


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 28, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Scythe Ashura (Macho is nice but Ashura does pound some numbers out)



in many review the Ashura is 1° under the macho so both are in the same league and both can do pushpull but the ashura is a bit more compact 

as for me i switched from macho to double scythe ... Grand Kama Cross for the AM2+ setup and Katana 4 for the FM2+ setup ... Scythe is  gradually becoming my favorite aircooling brand 

as for the 290/290X part, well putting a aftermarket cooler void the warranty ... and there is many good non ref 290/290X out now ... so i don't really think it is advisable


----------



## FX-GMC (Jan 28, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok Heres what I have So far- Asus TUF 990 FX Sabertooth R2.0- 194 at Frys (After Tax- easier than waiting for newegg)
> 
> Parts To Order Still
> 8350 (Definitely Microcenter)
> ...



Dunno if you are looking to save a little money anywhere, but there was this thread for $99 FX8320.  Have to pick it up in-store at Microcenter tho.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 28, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> Dunno if you are looking to save a little money anywhere, but there was this thread for $99 FX8320.  Have to pick it up in-store at Microcenter tho.



Thats not a problem for me as im in houston. Now the 8350 i can get for less than newegg at microcenter.

Greiver- both coolers do exceptionally well about not blocking ram slots. Same with the genesis black.

MX 4 for the thermal compound.

By the way ive never had a problem withreturning stock cards aslong as the stock heatsink is attached


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 28, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Thats not a problem for me as im in houston. Now the 8350 i can get for less than newegg at microcenter.
> 
> Greiver- both coolers do exceptionally well about not blocking ram slots. Same with the genesis black.
> 
> ...




i know i know  i had both and both don't hinder the RAM ... but the Ashura is more compact what i mean is :in a push pull setup the back fan will not be so close to the chassis fan (if you have one) than it would be with the macho ... 

also MX-4 good choice i tested AS PK-3 Chill factor and the one bundled with the Katana but the MX-4 was always above

for the RMA ... never say never ... for my R9 the RMA went smooth and fast but i had a little phone Q&A about "why the little sticker warranty void if removed was a little bit chipped of the screw of the heatsink fixation"


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Well its settled the Ashura will be choice cooler.

the gpu i can get thermalright or arctic heatsink for when i go to buy it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 28, 2014)

R9 290 Toxic is nice according to review ... otherwise hum look for the compatibility with Arctic Accelero extreme, the Accelero Hybride is lowering price where i live ... from 119chf originally to 95chf atm but it's a bit constraining due to the need of having a 120mm spot just for the radiator... and the Extreme serie does just as fine AIO for gpu, better go full custom WCL.

Thermalright gpu heatsink? did they do a new one beside the HR 03 and the Shaman?
i have a Prolimatech MK-26 at home it was awesome on a GTX580 but for my 770 it was incompatible  now i have a R9 270 from MSI and the Twin Frozr IV is even above the MK26 in term of silence and take way less space ...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 28, 2014)

ok cool, Ugh I seriously want the Aerocool XPredator Evil Blue Edition Case (cant find it anywhere on US sites)


----------



## suraswami (Jan 28, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Thats not a problem for me as im in houston. Now the 8350 i can get for less than newegg at microcenter.
> 
> Greiver- both coolers do exceptionally well about not blocking ram slots. Same with the genesis black.
> 
> ...


 
You can get $40 off mobo when you buy the 8350 or 8320 @ MC.  So return that mobo from frys and get it as a combo from MC.

Also they have additional $10 off 16GB crucial 1600 ram and probably another $10 off if you pick up a Samsung SSD 128 GB.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I need some major Help locating this case, Aerocool XPredator Evil Blue Edition, I need it to be able to be shipped to the United states


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 28, 2014)

FM2+, but I have no experience with AMD hardware. But my very first computer was an AMD K6-2.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 28, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> FM2+, but I have no experience with AMD hardware. But my very first computer was an AMD K6-2.


he allready choose to go AM3+ and FX8350  (just in case)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 28, 2014)

Think he's passed that choice blue knight.
Eidairaman went Fx and will be pleased he did in no time at all.


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2014)

Scythe Ashura here for $40 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sneekys-clearance-sale.136261/


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 28, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Think he's passed that choice blue knight.
> Eidairaman went Fx and will be pleased he did in no time at all.


and i went the other way (FM2+) after that thread and my "money money" problems and i am pleased i did not the other way


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 28, 2014)

pretty old thread there norton but ill buzz sneeky about it, by the way the Case Im looking for is the Aerocool XPredator Evil Blue Edition (Full tower, not X3 or X1)

Looks Like Amazon.uk can ship to the US even, so Ill eventually drop the cash for the Case, I just bought the Scythe Ashura off of Amazon.com for less than starting price on newegg.

Parts I have now
Motherboard, Heatsink

Need
CPU,Ram,Case,Powersupply,SSD,OS, GC, HDD,SC,MX4


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> pretty old thread there norton but ill buzz sneeky about it, by the way the Case Im looking for is the Aerocool XPredator Evil Blue Edition (Full tower, not X3 or X1)



He should still have it available... otherwise try crazyeyesreaper- he may have one as well 

These Raidmax and Rosewill cases have the same OEM iirc:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...NodeId=1&name=Raidmax&Order=PRICE&Pagesize=50
*Note- Mad Shot has the Vampire case and really likes it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Norton said:


> He should still have it available... otherwise try crazyeyesreaper- he may have one as well
> 
> These Raidmax and Rosewill cases have the same OEM iirc:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007583 50002177 50001622 600006304 600006554&IsNodeId=1&name=Raidmax&Order=PRICE&Pagesize=50
> *Note- Mad Shot has the Vampire case and really likes it



Ok Yall Heres What I have so far:

Asus TUF Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
Arctic MX-4

I am currently waiting to ship:

Aerocool X-Predator Evil Blue Edition- (coming from the UK- Thanks Amazon UK, expected Feb 8-Feb11
Scythe Ashura- (Expected Feb 13-Feb 26)

Still Need to Purchase
CPU, PSU, Ram, Video, Sound, HDD, SSD, OS, Mouse, Keyboard


----------



## Norton (Feb 5, 2014)

Why so long on the cooler?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Availability bro, Im piecing the unit together

by the way recommendation on Keyboard and Mouse

Keyboards- Razer Blackwidow Ultimate, Corsair Vengeance K70 Fully Mechanical, CM Storm QuickFire Ultimate- (All MX Brown Switches if Possible)

Mice- Roccat Kone XTD or Logitech G500s /G400s?


----------



## Norton (Feb 5, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Availability bro, Im piecing the unit together



How severe was the shipping on the case?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2014)

total was 115.81 GBP


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 5, 2014)

mouse it has been
allready said? no? G500S hands down

keyboard : anything but Razer, corsair and CM Storm do far better keyboard than Razer (not that it is particulary hard to do so ... )



eidairaman1 said:


> total was 115.81 GBP


what the ... totaly not worth it... but as long as you like it ... it's okay. oh wait you said total, i thought it was only the shipping...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> mouse it has been
> allready said? no? G500S hands down
> 
> keyboard : anything but Razer, corsair and CM Storm do far better keyboard than Razer (not that it is particulary hard to do so ... )
> ...



yeah the 400s matches the mx510 in the day. The 500 s matches the 500. I heard the 602 is gettingvgood reviews just the shape is odd but those bottons- man be good for weapons switchout and other functions. Roccat i like for asthetic looks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Today im getting the os and cpu to help speed things along. 7 pro is my choice.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 5, 2014)

try to edit instead of double post,

also the G602 getting good review is a weak word ... i have one since a bit more than a month and still using the battery bundled with, i use it a lot but i use it on endurance mode (125hz poling) with 2600dpi (which is the max of that mouse but even on my G600 i never got above 2800dpi) the shape is not so odd as it seems ... it like a normal mouse to handle (favor a palm grip) with a thumbrest, the software is easy to handle and totally made of awesomeness (profile on the PC or in the mouse embedded memory)

for me its a pure beauty and 1440hrs in endu mode is under the truth of course i play mostly MMORPG so i guess for a FPS i should use the hungrier mode for reaction time and 500hz poling, but even in Crysis 3 or Firefall the endu mode suits me
well

    

once the battery will wear out i will get some 2600mAh accu (i already have a quick charger for AA and AAA) 2 set and the argument of the G700/700s of the wired mode is blown out of the water

i had some Roccat mouse ... except the aesthetic look they have nothing much, good software but the feeling of the mouse is completely off for me, i had Razer (Naga/Orochi/Mamba/Lycosa/Black Widow Pro) Roccat (Kone XTD/Pyra/Ryos MK) Logitech (G15/G9/G9X/G500/G600/G602) Mad Catz (R.A.T. 7) and Gigabyte (Aivia K8100V2) none of the Razer passed the warranty without many fails, Roccat that was the feeling who wasn't good (for me) every mouse from Logitech lasted me till i found the G602 and the Aivia K8100V2 is by far the best membrane keyboard i had even if i had some mech keyboard (Ryos MK and Black Widow Pro)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Only thing id say bout the 602 is the odd button lengths. I used uberoptions in the dayso soft configuration isn't too bad for me today ass with UTI would use it to assign keyboard keys to the buttons on the MX 510


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 5, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Only thing id say bout the 602 is the odd button lengths. I used uberoptions in the dayso soft configuration isn't too bad for me today ass with UTI would use it to assign keyboard keys to the buttons on the MX 510


nah the button are not so long and they feel quite comfy (ok i have big hands ...  ) actually i use all 8 button (i disabled thge G10-G11 for the DPI shift as i never need DPI shifting) mapped to 1-8 and with a "web browsing profile" aside (for software that need a lot of shortcut those mouse G600/602/700/700S are made of awesome.) 

and they greatly improved the "finger mark resistance" on the click buttons it is the 1st mouse who look like just taken out of the box, after more than 1 month


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> nah the button are not so long and they feel quite comfy (ok i have big hands ...  ) actually i use all 8 button (i disabled thge G10-G11 for the DPI shift as i never need DPI shifting) mapped to 1-8 and with a "web browsing profile" aside (for software that need a lot of shortcut those mouse G600/602/700/700S are made of awesome.)
> 
> and they greatly improved the "finger mark resistance" on the click buttons it is the 1st mouse who look like just taken out of the box, after more than 1 month



i was able to see a 602, Kone Pure,+,XTD. In all honesty i dont need the highest dpi count, that 400s is basically the improved mx510


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 5, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> i was able to see a 602, Kone Pure,+,XTD. In all honesty i dont need the highest dpi count, that 400s is basically the improved mx510


OK so: G602 hands down


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2014)

I put my hand on it, the shoulder buttons feel too mushy as do the top buttons. but i might go with the 500s or the Kone XTD.

More news- I now have the CPU and the Operating System


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 6, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> I put my hand on it, the shoulder buttons feel too mushy as do the top buttons. but i might go with the 500s or the Kone XTD.
> 
> More news- I now have the CPU and the Operating System


are you sure it was a G602 ...  might have been an chinese copy or a bad sample (joking) btw Shoulder button? i guess its not the right or left click or you mean the G10-G11... because all button are snappy and click well on mine.

iirc its a mechanical switch setup on the 602 no wait it is mechanical "Upgraded primary mechanical microswitches "
"Logitech claims it is built to be durable and has decided to employ mechanical switches for all the buttons that have a 20 million click life span."
"the G602 integrates mechanical switches taken from advanced keyboards to offer extended product life offering millions of clicks without any loss in feel. There is also a noticeable difference between executing a click with a mechanical click versus the traditional setup and the feel is much smoother with less input lag"
"The G10 and G11 buttons provide springy feedback, while the more gameplay-minded G4 to G9 buttons are a bit more resistant."

btw did you see this review (i hope yes xD )
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Logitech/G602/1.html
just browsed all the review i saw about it ranging from 8 to 9.8/10 is impressive and the feedback of those tested is quite reflecting it, but they didn't tested it extensively as i do if i had to do a mini review i would go for a 9.9/10 (minus 0.1pts for not giving it a 10/10 as i am still searching a fail in that mouse ... ) ... and i am glad i brought it without seeing any of them 

now that soooo unbalanced ... here we have it for 109chf (luckily i paid 89.90chf for it) but Amazon has it for 79.90$ and with the $ to chf conversion it's just not right ... you pay the mouse of the year 2014 (well it is not but she should be nominated ... accroding to all the review i saw  )  less than me ... (ooohhh great can also be found at 59.90$ sometime ) naaahhh even at 109chf, she's totaly worth the price paid

not like the G700/700s  i just saw that Amazon has it for 79$ ... DANG for us they are 119chf to 139chf ... why a Swiss brand is more expensive in Switzerland ... duh damned taxes!!!  so unfair! 

i don't intend to make you switch your opinion, don't worry

indeed  still 3/5 bar


edit: why not


----------



## HammerON (Feb 6, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> I put my hand on it, the shoulder buttons feel too mushy as do the top buttons. but i might go with the 500s or the Kone XTD.
> 
> More news- I now have the CPU and the Operating System


 I recently bought a Roccat Kone Pure and absolutely love it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 7, 2014)

HammerON said:


> I recently bought a Roccat Kone Pure and absolutely love it



Hows the software?

Btw Griever I was at microcenter BYOC section and gaming section when i got my claws on the G602. I was there to pick up my os and Cpu.

im still waiting on the cpu cooler. Im waiting on the case too. 

Left to purchase- Psu, ram, gpu, soundcard,BD player, Bd Burner, Squeak, Kboard, Samsung 840 Pro 256, Seagate HDD (Raptors sold out). I might eventually get 840 Evos for secondary drives (does raid benefit ssds)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 7, 2014)

but you still don't answer the question  shoulder button = ?

and you got your claw on it, indeed if you claw it you are not adapted to it


----------



## HammerON (Feb 7, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hows the software?


The software is really good in my opinion. Easy to use and lots of features.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 8, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> but you still don't answer the question  shoulder button = ?
> 
> and you got your claw on it, indeed if you claw it you are not adapted to it



I palm it actually. Shoulder i mean thumb


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 8, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> I palm it actually. Shoulder i mean thumb


the claw part was a joke  

what the thumb pad feel mushy? ehhh? i reckon the G10-G11 could feel like that ... but no way on a new G602 the thumbpad could feel mushy... at last not on mine


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Not thumb pad, thumb buttons

by the way Im expecting my case and heatsink on Monday

by the way Seasonic or Enermax PSU? 1000 Watt Unit (Going big on this rig)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 9, 2014)

a thumb pad is a set of thumb button for me (just like a numpad) so i mean the buttons G4 to G9 so i maintain my statement : now way they can feel mushy, unless the mouse has a fail, or has been used and over used (but even in that case that should be because of a fail >.< ) still, the choice of the Kone XTD is not bad at all since you palm it (the Pure would be a bit too small if you have same hands size as mine).

PSU i would say Seasonic more than Enermax 1000watts is not that big (but still overkill xD )

typical : 8350 mobo R9 290 + 1 HDD sata high 1 SSD 3 120mm 1 200mm BR-D/DVD-RW/CD-RW 2x8gb ram
*Minimum PSU Wattage:462 W
Recommended 
PSU Wattage:* *














same but with a R9 290X
*Minimum PSU Wattage:512 W
Recommended 
PSU Wattage:* *














same but both Xfire.
290
*Minimum PSU Wattage:651 W
Recommended 
PSU Wattage:* *













290X
*Minimum PSU Wattage:742 W
Recommended 
PSU Wattage:* *














in any case even a 850w could hold the whole setup even if Xfired 290X and still have room for OC (GPU/CPU) but since you will not bother with OC (ref the original post  ) 1000w should give you enough room for ... hum ...

i think 1000w should really be overkill ... i have read somewhere, that having too much room is not as good as we think (ie : about the efficency under low load) but good unit as the Seasonic one i dont think it would matter.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 9, 2014)

I went with the Gskill snipers for my fx build. Great memory.  I also used the Gigabyte 990fxa Ud3 and a Fx 8350. It's clocked at 4.4 and like Norton, crunches 24/7 at full load rock stable with xfired 7850's. Plays any game like butter I throw at it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey mad thanks for your sense, i have my board already but if it doesnt perform well ill switch to the ud3- gray model


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Got my Ram today, all thats left now is, SSD, HDD, PSU, GPU, Sound, Mouse Keyboard and 6 more fans


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 25, 2014)

I need a suggestion on a 290/290X

http://www.powercolor.com/Global/products_features.asp?id=522
http://www.powercolor.com/Global/products_features.asp?id=523
http://products.xfxforce.com/en-us/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Radeon™_R9_290X/R9-290X-EDBD
http://products.xfxforce.com/en-us/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Radeon™_R9_290/R9-290A-EDBD
http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1227&pid=2090&psn=&lid=1&leg=0
http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1227&pid=2091&psn=&lid=1&leg=0
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4919#ov
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4920#ov
http://www.msi.com/product/vga/R9_290X_GAMING_4G.html#overview
http://www.msi.com/product/vga/R9_290_GAMING_4G.html#overview

Now if MSI wasnt wasting time on the 290X/290 Lightning -id look at that one aswell (whenever it comes out.

Or should i just get a Factory unit and slap a cooler on it?

I Personally feel the XFX Black Editions Looks Clean and Slick, the Windforce, Sapphire TriX, Power Color PCS+ look like they can push some major air. The MSI Gaming Look somewhat like the XFX Cards. Just unsure what to get,

Bear In Mind i Have a huge tower case so stuffing 2 of these isnt a problem at all.


----------



## buildzoid (Feb 25, 2014)

The Windforce cards are awesome they run really cool and quite by default and with a bit of tweaking they can run a lot cooler/faster and not much louder. The one review of the XFX card that I have seen showed that the XFX card had crap temps.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 25, 2014)

yeah once i get all the other parts ill be looking, the Powercolor looks Very strong, less lightning comes out


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Heres another Bump

I Just purchased a Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD as my primary Drive, I might Get 2-4 500 Gig 840 Evos Next, or should i go with a HDD for my secondary Storage?

I just did a basic psu calculation with a full load of hardware without being watercooled and it calls for 934Watts of power basically, Id probably get a 1250 Watt Seasonic Unit


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 4, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Heres another Bump
> 
> I Just purchased a Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD as my primary Drive, I might Get 2-4 500 Gig 840 Evos Next, or should i go with a HDD for my secondary Storage?
> 
> I just did a basic psu calculation with a full load of hardware without being watercooled and it calls for 934Watts of power basically, Id probably get a 1250 Watt Seasonic Unit



storage: i use a 120gb SSD  as main and a plain 500gb 7200rpm sata2 for game folder + a 500gb 5400rpm green sata2 for the less used data (films, pics and other) well while the OS boot faster, for game i notice no "big improvement" wether i install it on the SSD or on the 7200rpm (and even less if i use my 150gb 10k rpm Velociraptor, but i keep it for another build)

for the watt : WHAT? with a 8350(no oc) 4 ddr3 stick 2 R9 290X 1SSD 1 high rpm sata 1 SSD 3 140mm led and 2 250mm led + water cooling pump i get that
*Minimum PSU Wattage:758 W
Recommended 
PSU Wattage:* *













and the recommended is also a "exaggerated" number ...

if i oc to 5ghz and remove the HDD for 2 SSD more
*Minimum PSU Wattage:774 W
Recommended 
PSU Wattage:* *














keep in mind you never reach 100% load so calculation  at 90% load is the standard

but a 100% load of the last i did put would give
*Minimum PSU Wattage:860 W
Recommended 
PSU Wattage:* *













i dont know where you get your 24w and without Water cooling in the calculation



eidairaman1 said:


> Bear In Mind i Have a huge tower case so stuffing 2 of these isnt a problem at all.




even my SG09B could stuff 2 of them  ... if it could handle a Watercooling setup that is ...
also i know it's too late but MSI R9 290 Gaming OC (or the X variante) are awesome (XFX i had once, and i will never retake one) the Lightning is good but the premium asked for it does not make it worth over the Gaming OC serie (and the TFIV is by far one of the best cooling solution, Silence/temp ratio)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2014)

My case supports 6-7 140 mm fans. I have room for wc though. Ill eventually do that. By the way I just seen the review of the Powercolor PCS+ 290X, it might OC the highest out of the bunch but It does it on a Trislot cooler- Im looking soley for a dual slot cooler unfortunately, So i Guess its down to Sapphire or MSI, less i just say screw it and get a ref design and slap a cooler from arctic or gelid on it. I just seen the MSI Lightning 290X aswell- its a trislot cooler too, so i guess onlyway to get the heavy hitters is to go trislot...



GreiverBlade said:


> storage: i use a 120gb SSD  as main and a plain 500gb 7200rpm sata2 for game folder + a 500gb 5400rpm green sata2 for the less used data (films, pics and other) well while the OS boot faster, for game i notice no "big improvement" wether i install it on the SSD or on the 7200rpm (and even less if i use my 150gb 10k rpm Velociraptor, but i keep it for another build)
> 
> for the watt : WHAT? with a 8350(no oc) 4 ddr3 stick 2 R9 290X 1SSD 1 high rpm sata 1 SSD 3 140mm led and 2 250mm led + water cooling pump i get that
> *Minimum PSU Wattage:758 W
> ...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 4, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> My case supports 6-7 140 mm fans. I have room for wc though. Ill eventually do that. By the way I just seen the review of the Powercolor PCS+ 290X, it might OC the highest out of the bunch but It does it on a Trislot cooler- Im looking soley for a dual slot cooler unfortunately, So i Guess its down to Sapphire or MSI, less i just say screw it and get a ref design and slap a cooler from arctic or gelid on it. I just seen the MSI Lightning 290X aswell- its a trislot cooler too, so i guess onlyway to get the heavy hitters is to go trislot...




you know ... those trislot bring nothing more really ... i had 2 ASUS GTX580 Matrix Platinum 1.5gb trislot reinforced powerphases "special OC ... well they OC quite normal just 1-5% variance with a "stock blower" 580 even on water they are not worth the premium added on them, if i recommend the MSI R9 290X Gaming OC 4gb it is because it's a heavy hitter... if i take the R9 290 (non X) from them : performance wise only dual gpu solution are above her and in single GPU (if we except the Titan/Titan black) its only the 780Ti, and it is for the non X variante ... (oh and we also have a R9 290 on the chart from Sapphire who score 12pts more in firestrike extreme and do 0.33fps less in Metro LL...).








as for the PSU technically even with 7 fan, i had a setup with 12 fan if counting 2 fan for a  H70 with the i7 920 @ 4.4 + the 2 GTX580 Matrix all that on a mere 700w 80+gold PSU,  a 1000w would be sufficient for a CFX of 290X, 1500w would be overkill, you know not enough watts = problems, too much watts above the typical load (100% or 90% no matters) = less efficiency.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 6, 2014)

I recall that a machine will only use what it needs but its nice to have it when its needed lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 7, 2014)

I vote INSANITY!!! moahahahah jk

AM3+ and this is coming from a dear amd fan for life. I just got sucked into the intel crap lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok-

Heres what I have
AMD AM3+ FX8350
Asus 990FX TUF Sabertooth R2
16GB GSkill Ripjaws X 2133 DDR3
Samsung 840 Pro 256
AeroCool XPredator Evil Blue Edition Case
Scythe Ashura
Arctic Cooling MX4
Windows 7 Pro 64

On the Way-2x230 Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED (Green, Blue)
4x 140 (Green,Blue)

Still Need to Buy

PSU (Enermax, Seasonic, Corsair)
HDD or another SSD (or 2, possibly RAID)
Sound Blaster
MSI Gamer 290X/Sapphire Vapor-X
Ducky Channel Shine 3
Logitech G500s/Roccat Kone XTD


----------



## HammerON (Mar 26, 2014)

Looking good so far. When do you expect to get the rest of the items purchased?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 26, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Looking good so far. When do you expect to get the rest of the items purchased?



Im purchasing them month by month or paycheck by paycheck so i can balance it out. The psu and gpu will be last due to how pricey they will be.

I did some specs measurements the scythe ashura definitely fits in the case along with 4 panel pans. This case i can watercool easily (whats the point if everything else needs airglow just to not burn up???


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 26, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Not thumb pad, thumb buttons
> 
> by the way Im expecting my case and heatsink on Monday
> 
> by the way Seasonic or Enermax PSU? 1000 Watt Unit (Going big on this rig)



Evga SuperNova P2 1000w.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 26, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Evga SuperNova P2 1000w.



Werent the SuperNovas Problematic?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 26, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Werent the SuperNovas Problematic?



Not from what I understand. Reviewed amazingly at JonnyGURU.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Got 5 of my 8 Fans going into the case, all bitfenix Spectre Pro LED Green Blue, waiting on Frozen CPU to ship the last 3


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Well I have All 8 Fans- All BitFenix Spectre Pro LEDs (2x230 1xBlue 1xGreen)(6x140 3xBlue 3xGreen)
Just Purchased the Roccat RYOS MK Pro

All that is Left is
Secondary HDD/s or SSD/s (Seagate Enterprise or Samsung 840 Pro/Evos)
Blue Ray Optical Drives (Pioneer)
Power Supply (1500 Seasonic)
Video Card (MSI Gamer 290 or VaporX 290)
Sound Card (SB ZXR)
Mouse (Roccat Kone XTD or Logitech G500s)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 11, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Well I have All 8 Fans- All BitFenix Spectre Pro LEDs (2x230 1xBlue 1xGreen)(6x140 3xBlue 3xGreen)
> Just Purchased the Roccat RYOS MK Pro
> 
> All that is Left is
> ...




I Now have the Roccat RYOS MK Pro Brown Switch, those switches feel nicer than whats on my laptop.

I have a question- Is it worth it getting Hybrid Harddrives (SSHDs)?
the 750GB 840 EVO i looked at is way too out of my range right now since I do have the 256GB 840 PRO

Should I go with a Sapphire Radeon Vapor X 290 or the MSI Gaming 290?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 11, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> I Now have the Roccat RYOS MK Pro Brown Switch, those switches feel nicer than whats on my laptop.
> 
> I have a question- Is it worth it getting Hybrid Harddrives (SSHDs)?
> the 750GB 840 EVO i looked at is way too out of my range right now since I do have the 256GB 840 PRO
> ...



Anyone???


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a seagate sshd as a games drive (3xssd for os and games too) and I would say they are ok for games and appear in most cases to be quite fast and in loading games etc , I've no quarms recommending one for a second drive. 
I have used itas a boot drive in my steam box and it was ok at that too just not as good as a ssd.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah, the 840 pro will be my OS drive as the SSHD will be the Media Drive


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 12, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yeah, the 840 pro will be my OS drive as the SSHD will be the Media Drive


That works well for me mate, I have two samy basic 250 ssds with games on and the sshd doesn't seem to load any slower than them most times though the first load can sometimes feel hdd slow , , just the first ,each use after that is ssd quick and since gameplay often suits reloads or the same game over a hour it appears quick enough in use.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 13, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> That works well for me mate, I have two samy basic 250 ssds with games on and the sshd doesn't seem to load any slower than them most times though the first load can sometimes feel hdd slow , , just the first ,each use after that is ssd quick and since gameplay often suits reloads or the same game over a hour it appears quick enough in use.



sounds great too bad they dont have a 15000 rpm enterprise sata 6 drive


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cant Wait for the Sapphire 290 Vapor-X shows up in stock again, ill be getting a SB ZXR aswell


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 20, 2014)

Just Purchased the Roccat Kone XTD Mouse

Whats Left
Video Card
Sound Card
Optical Drives
Harddrives


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 21, 2014)

Nearly there then dude I take it your not going to build until you have it all, must be torture.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 21, 2014)

Nearly there then dude I take it your not going to build until you have it all, must be torture.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 21, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Nearly there then dude I take it your not going to build until you have it all, must be torture.



I might put the fans in Green front,  rear, blue bottom, top then blue green on side. 

Its not torture just patience. The psu im thinking of is Seasonic 1250 or Antec 1300.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 21, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> I need some major Help locating this case, Aerocool XPredator Evil Blue Edition, I need it to be able to be shipped to the United states


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=m570.l3201&_nkw=Aerocool XPredator Evil Blue Edition&_sacat=0

On OC.net they said, back in November, that there were some Evil Blues on E-Bay. That is the search I used ^.
Only Black's, Red's and White's. 

I would continue to check though, E-bay listings change daily, if not more often!!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001FA0DNI/?tag=tec06d-20

Amazon also has a listing but, they are unsure when it will become available. The only other places I could find them is South Africa and in Australia. Planning a vacation? 

Good luck!

Oops, should have continued reading....

Glad you got the case, it looks awesome, or, should I say, getting the case? I don't know if it has been delivered yet. Haven't seen any pics of it!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 21, 2014)

Arjai said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=m570.l3201&_nkw=Aerocool XPredator Evil Blue Edition&_sacat=0
> 
> On OC.net they said, back in November, that there were some Evil Blues on E-Bay. That is the search I used ^.
> Only Black's, Red's and White's.
> ...




All thats left for me to get is the Power Supply, HDD, Optical Drives, Sound Card, Graphics Card.

Ill post Pics when Im done with it


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 12, 2014)

Well My Sound Card Came in. SB ZxR


----------



## R-T-B (May 12, 2014)

If you need an optical drive, I have a blu-ray burner around here somewhere I could contribute for postage plus a modest fee.  Some media too!  Just PM me and I'll photograph it, not going to bother listing it otherwise if you aren't even interested though...  mostly to help out.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Well Here is What I have In Hand:
AeroCool XPredator Evil Blue Edition
8X Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED Fans
Scythe Ashura
AMD FX 8350
ASUS TUF Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
GSkill Ripjaws X F3-2133C9D-16GXH
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
Seagate Momentus XT 750GB
Creative Labs Sound Blaster ZxR
Roccat Kone XTD
Roccat Ryos MK Pro Brown

All Thats Left to Get:

BD Writers
Video Card
Power Supply
UPS (Power Conditioning and Battery to keep investment working properly)
Chair (need a Tall Back Chair)
MousePad


----------



## d1nky (Jun 16, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Well Here is What I have In Hand:
> AeroCool XPredator Evil Blue Edition
> 8X Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED Fans
> Scythe Ashura
> ...



nice rig, pair that with a 290 and you should have some power there!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 16, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Well Here is What I have In Hand:
> AeroCool XPredator Evil Blue Edition
> 8X Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED Fans
> Scythe Ashura
> ...


nic rig indeed, well  me i am actually on a:

Corsair Carbide Spec-01
2x AF120 white
2x AF140 white
Scythe Katana 4
AMD FX 6300
ASUS M5A99X Evo
ASUS R9 290 ref (noisy but who care (yep doesn't throttle at 100% fan  ))
Kingston Fury 1600 C10 8gb (2nd 8gb will come next month)
OCZ Vertex III 120gb
500gb 7200 (recycling xD )
Fractal Design Integra R2 650w
Logitech G602
Gigabyte K8100V2



d1nky said:


> nice rig, pair that with a 290 and you should have some power there!


seconded the 290 is the new 8800GT if you can find her at a good price (if you remember the 8800GT then you see what i am talking about  )


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 16, 2014)

I found this on eBay, I'm happy with my Tahiti but that price...  It sounds NIB as well, so no nasty crypto miners got it. . Might interest you:  
Item number 131217329502

Don't know how good HIS is these days but for sub $450 new, damn...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 16, 2014)

R-T-B said:


> I found this on eBay, I'm happy with my Tahiti but that price...  It sounds NIB as well, so no nasty crypto miners got it. . Might interest you:
> Item number 131217329502
> 
> Don't know how good HIS is these days but for sub $450 new, damn...


not bad at all for @eidairaman1  that would be golden, i was also lucky on my 290 since the guy i bought from used it 3 month and he got 3 of them but used only 2 for mining he assured me that one was not used to mine but for his other gaming rig  dunno if i can trust but she seems unharmed


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 16, 2014)

Speaking from experience as a miner, it all depends on how aggressive they were with the over clock, how the temps were kept, etc.  My cards I could probably sell as none-miners and know one would be able to prove otherwise, but I'm an honest man.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 16, 2014)

A better link to that super-card deal now that I am off my cell phone, mind you I can't speak for the sellers quality, only that it's a super deal:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131217329502?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Im a lil unsure of cards that were used for coin mining ops


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 17, 2014)

If it's NIB (which that link was), I assume it wasn't used for mining unless they have a lot of repackaging skill...  but yeah, I don't blame you for being wary.

Either way, it's gone now.  Just trying to keep my eyes peeled for you.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thx for offer i have one in mind vapor x 290


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 17, 2014)

I can tell you for a fact the coolers on Vapor-X series cards are very nice.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Now with Pics


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 10, 2014)

can you not be an arse and upload the pics by clicking upload a file 
you can then select insert all images as a thumbnail and they will be inserted into post.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2014)

BIOS Screens


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2014)

later all


----------



## Toothless (Oct 10, 2014)

Were all those bios pictures really needed..?


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 10, 2014)

plus you can literally take screen shots in UEFI bios. i know mine allows it.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 10, 2014)

What's wrong with you two you don't have to look at them ffs , I got no issues with you so don't take this the wrong way but I seen you two post stuff I could do better (imho) but I didn't stomp on your partys so so neg and for what ??.

I mainly popped on to say  nice ,,,, , now how high is you getting eid max clocks pls when you can


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Someone said my idle temps are a lil high. I might take the cooler off and reseat it just 1 time. Also Lightbulbie has been blocked because anything he says is irrevelant in any topic he trolls. Also btw Its been 11 years since i built a machine of my own, i didnt know screenshots can be taken of the uefi

 ps i dont have a BD DRIVE YET  SO NO OS IS INSTALLED meaning no web capability which means i cant send screenshots to the web directly from the uefi. I had to use tpu capture on my old laptop and my phones camera. The bios screens are for the same person who said my temps were a lil high.

Once i resolve the temp issue it will be running at 4.2 across all 8 cores which turbocore reaches for a single core. The most i heard is 4.5GHz on my cooler but im not worried about ocing it. Once i have a odd and os and a few games installed i will try to bench it.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 10, 2014)

in bios the idle temps are going to be high always, so don't worry re-seating the cooler.  Install the OS and when all the CPU power save/idle states kicks in OS the temps will be better.


----------



## Norton (Oct 10, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Someone said my idle temps are a lil high. I might take the cooler off and reseat it just 1 time. Also Lightbulbie has been blocked because anything he says is irrevelant in any topic he trolls. Also btw Its been 11 years since i built a machine of my own, i didnt know screenshots can be taken of the uefi
> 
> ps *i dont have a BD DRIVE YET  SO NO OS IS INSTALLED* meaning no web capability which means i cant send screenshots to the web directly from the uefi. I had to use tpu capture on my old laptop and my phones camera. The bios screens are for the same person who said my temps were a lil high.
> 
> Once i resolve the temp issue it will be running at 4.2 across all 8 cores which turbocore reaches for a single core. The most i heard is 4.5GHz on my cooler but im not worried about ocing it. Once i have a odd and os and a few games installed i will try to bench it.



Drop me a PM if you want a copy of Win7 on a flash drive... turns an OS install into 15 min. or less job


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Pro bro. Im not worried about the os atm.


----------



## Norton (Oct 10, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Pro bro. Im not worried about the os atm.



Got it covered


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> Got it covered



You have a pm


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 12, 2014)

So far- Redid the hsf, upped it to 4.2GHz, Set vcore at 1.425, turned off turbocore (not needed if cpu is there with all cores) Ram at 2133 timings 9-11-11-31-42 (gotta figure out rest) 1.6V, Hpc disabled and Apm(application power management) enabled. unsure what to do with the C6 power state, not sure what pcie frequency or voltage is...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 12, 2014)

Why are you OC'ing the system without the ability to test it for stability?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 12, 2014)

It turbocores to 4.2Ghz with 1.425Vcore. So its a minor bump and the rams timings are whats spd,


----------

